
VMware woos power users and IT pros with Fusion and Workstation upgrades - Libertatea
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/09/vmware-woos-power-users-and-it-pros-with-fusion-and-workstation-upgrades/
======
venomsnake
Any updates on the gaming front and 3d performance? I see nothing which is
sad.

